# pictures of your adult dogs teeth?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

can i see pictures of your adult dogs teeth? the fangs/canines and incisors?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Now that is what you call an open mouth, I think that you can see every toothe.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

NICE teeth!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/show-me-pictures/182856-show-me-those-teeth.html


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> How's this?


Dang, if that's what the dryer gets, I shudder to think of what intruder would receive!


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

8 moth old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raffilr said:


> View attachment 31298
> View attachment 31306
> 
> 8 moth old
> ...


That is not an adult, Raffi.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

A little blurred from my cell but here you go


----------

